# Do samoyeds bite hard or is it just this one?



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I often take Biscuit for a run around at my daughter's school yard. There's a small woods there and a big football field.

Three times now we've met up with woman and her samoyed dog, once she was there with her other very little dog and her daughter, once they were alone and yesterday she was meeting up with a friend with a yellow lab. Always early morning.

All three times her dog has hurt Biscuit. He bowls her over a bit, but always bites and bites hard. The first time I found a cut on her back end later at home. The second time she (the owner) was on the other side of the field and so I blocked him and took up Biscuit's lead and walked her into the woods while telling him to 'go on now'.

Yesterday she'd just let him out of the car so I told her outright that she needs to start bringing a lead with her because her dog is hurting mine. She was actually kind of horrified and didn't believe me at first (her dog doesn't have a mean bone in it's body etc.), but as soon as she let go of his collar he pounced at Biscuit again and bit and she yelped. So she borrowed her friend's lead and they walked one way while we went home. She's a nice woman, but seems a bit proud of the fact that she always 'forgets' his lead at home. Unless Biscuit's full out playing with another dog I keep a training lead on her. Maybe in another year I'll trust her recall completely, but even if I do there are leash laws in effect here and I'd never want to get into trouble over it.

So my stupid question of the day is; do samoyeds normally bite hard, was it trying to herd Biscuit (who looks like a four legged shag rug right now - rather sheep like) or does it just not like my dog? I thought all dogs usually have bite inhibition unless they were never socialized and this dog certainly was.

Thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a Samoyed, and he was the biggest stupidest lump going, loved everyone and everything, even if dogs growled or had hackles up he still used to want to play. He was even great with the cat and the rabbit I had, in fact the rabbit used to sit on his back and snuggle down when he was laying in the garden. Generally they are an easy going and happy dog. Although like everything else, I suppose its possible with bad breeding and bad socialisation the temperament could go to pot. Ones Ive met have always been happy easy going dogs too in the main.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Bite inhibition is acquired through experiences and is therefore shaped through life. Socialised or not, a dog's acquired bite inhibition can diminish.
It may never have been established in the first place. 
Arousal can also erode bite inhibition. 

I hate breed stereotypes and find for the most part they tend to be blinding so no I don't believe that all Samoyeds bite harder than other dogs.

I do see many Samoyeds and similar types with issues regarding arousal, especially in play and other conflicting situations that may lead to hard mouthing. But this is not confined to Samoyeds.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> Three times now we've met up with woman and her samoyed dog, once she was there with her other very little dog and her daughter, once they were alone and yesterday she was meeting up with a friend with a yellow lab. Always early morning.
> 
> All three times her dog has hurt Biscuit. He bowls her over a bit, but always bites and bites hard. The first time I found a cut on her back end later at home. The second time she (the owner) was on the other side of the field and so I blocked him and took up Biscuit's lead and walked her into the woods while telling him to 'go on now'


Good on you! There's some owners & dogs, I stay well clear of because I've seen things I am not happy with, a wide berth works out best alround to avoid getting grumpy on dog walk.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm just going to avoid going there anymore for early morning walks and really the only time we walk that early is if I'm awake or we have to go somewhere and I want to make sure she's had a good walk beforehand so it won't be hard to avoid.

I asked because the dog 'seemed' to me to be just playful, it wasn't baring it's teeth, trying to mount or pin Biscuit, but just kept giving her hard nips on her back end and knocked her down a few times. I looked up the breed and they do in fact don't seem to have a mean bone in their bodies so I thought maybe he was just trying to herd her or something. She is a little dog, just 22lbs. Or maybe it is indeed arousal. I hope his owner takes heed though and starts bringing a lead for him because he definitely wasn't listening when she called him to her, she had to grab his collar.

Biscuit will play with just about any dog that wants to and that's the only one that has hurt her more than once. Usually if she squeaks or yelps it's an accident and she does get annoyed and charges barking at the other dog who'll make some kind of appeasement gesture and it's game on again. In other words she isn't timid or whinging at all, nor am I being a dog helicopter Mummy.


----------

